# Mazzer power switch mod



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know of or have carried out a mod to the on off switch of the mazzers. I'm on with a royal project at the minute and would like to change out the standard on off switch for maybe a button or neater looking switch. If anyone has a link to any switches would be great.

thanks


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure how the grinder is wired but you could choose to use that switch position to operate the motor as opposed to turning the mains power to the grinder on and off.

If you were to wire the machine from the plug to the contactor (thereby using the wall outlet to switch the power on and off) then the push button could be used to actuate the contactor.

Doing things this way opens up a whole range of switches that are only capable of carrying a smaller current as they only switch the contactor coil. not the motor current.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIY-19mm-Momentary-Metal-Push-Button-Switch-Round-Screw-Terminals-Vehicle-/381626388722?hash=item58dab490f2:g:6d8AAOSwWF5XLbSQ is an example of a switch rated at 250v and 3amps that would do the job and is quite aesthetically pleasing. It is a momentary switch so you keep your finger pushing it for the duration of your choice to keep power on.

Alternately a Latching switch will push on then push off again. Look for contacts that are NO normally open.

Small rocker switches can do either of these actions too

Pick something you like the look of, tell us what you want it to do (how it should work) and we can show you some choices.

Incidentally, you will see a lot of these stating 12v but on closer inspection you may find some that have contacts rated at 250v. The 12v is referring to the dc voltage required to operate the switch illumination which is great for cars but means you need a driver to get that voltage. Having bought the driver the world is your oyster if you want to add illumination to the machine itself (just so you can see what is happening to the grinds going into the portafilter of course)


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm in exactly the same boat, was thinking of just putting one of these where the hopper safety switch currently is http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=291534048369&category=58166&pm=1&ds=0&t=1464203161153

That said, I do like the idea of a DC switch with an led to indicate power (I could then put it where the current power on light goes). @grumpydaddy could you point me towards a link a suitable switch/power supply pairing I could use for a 'led power on and momentary switch' combo and explain where to put the wiring for power and switching? I hadn't considered wiring a switch into the contactor, can I do that whilst keeping the original switch?


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

So the switch that is in at the moment is for the auto model so there are three positions off auto and on the back of the switch has four wires I'm presuming two lives and two negs for the auto and on positions. I'm looking for a simple rocker switch type that would hopefully fit through the original switch hole and as most only have two terminals would I be right in saying both lives to one terminal and both negs to the other. I have removed all the auto switched and bridged them out of the system so auto grinding is now not required.

Thanks


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I doubt that resurrection

Think like this:

Without the auto widgets etc you just need to turn the motor on.

If you *connect the incoming mains to the mains terminals of one side of the contactor* and *connect the motor lead to the other side of the contactor*, actuating the contactor makes the motor run

so now we need to actuate the contactor

*connect a wire from the live side of the incoming mains at the contactor to a switch* whether that be a new momentary switch placed in the hole left by the rotary switch removed. or placed at the top of the doser. The latter may allow you to use any existing wiring that goes to that auto switch in the doser.

*connect the other terminal of the switch to the contactor coil*

*connect the other end of the contactor coil to the neutral of the incoming mains*

You can of course make these connections via a terminal block

Switching both the live and the neutral means the motor is totally isolated in the off state. Not necessary but perhaps desirable if the contactor is capable. (has two poles)

@Brewster I am guessing that the auto position of the switch is feeding the Auto fill switch in the doser which when it activates turns on the contactor.

I shall try to find suitable switches after dinner


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> I doubt that resurrection
> 
> Think like this:
> 
> ...


im afraid without having you at hand or fool proof instructions this may go a little bit beyond me. I'm sure I did find another thread on another site but can't seem to find the link now we're the switch change was quite simple but did involve boring out the existing hole slightly. I'll have a look and report back.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe if I draw it and post the photo ??


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Certainly wouldn't hurt I've found the wiring diagram below from auber for fitting timer mod maybe of some help

http://auberins.com/images/Manual/Mazzer1.pdf


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

So found the thread I mentioned this guy managed to change his to a simple toggle switch however the thread isn't great.

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/grinders/444510


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I should think that this sort of switch might do the trick BUT with no termination info I could not be absolutely sure.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Silver-Angel-Eye-LED-Car-illuminated-Momentary-Push-Button-Start-Switch-5A-/191867967957?var=&hash=item2cac38d9d5:m:mFdrcdSidsGfNy4zQKU4_1A

If the led is isolated from the load voltage then a constant voltage supply like this might work.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-12V-LED-Driver-Transformer-Constant-Voltage-6W-10W-18W-40W-For-LED-Strip-2014-/121439918711?var=&hash=item1c46621a77:m:mO_bPzcaq9t_heoK0w3Ktvw

Happy to buy one of each to test and I have a grinder or two that I can strip in order to show photos too

It cannot be this weekend though, I'm off to visit mother.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

That sounds spot on Think a lot of people would have a go and get rid of the large ugly on off switch. I'm away at work at the mo anyway so whenever you get chance to have a look that would be greAt


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone got any updates on this mod to have a simple on off using the led light hole?


----------

